# Dealing with the Physical Tasks of Daily Life: A Fibromyalgia Doctor's Advice



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Recent research finds simple movement is beneficial for FM patients if spread out in brief activities over the day and within careful limits. "But whoever invented fibromyalgia never had to vacuum!" says FM patient/doctor Mark Pellegrino, MD.A specialist in musculoskeletal function (Physiatry), he suggests many "basics" that can help those with FM approach daily chores in ways that are kinder to the muscles. Adding even a few could extend ability to cope when "every little bit helps."Read the full article here: http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM042110N


----------

